# COAL WARRIORS - Vietnam



## deja vu (Mar 3, 2009)

Somewhere in Vietnam... 


1. 




2.




A driver waits his turn to unload coal to a ship

3.




They carry the coal also by hand to the ships. Lots of coal will be exported to Japan and China. 

4.




Hi stranger

5. 




Takin a break

6. 




Carry coal to a car.

7. 




Lookin for coal in the water. 

8. 




Diggin for coal. 

9. 




Lunchtime is from 11 - 1. At the wall is hanging a mosquito net, the workers almost sleep outside.

10. 




Prepare to work

11. 




Children stealing coal...

12. 




... and gettin away.

13. 




Separating big coal from small.

14. 




helpin each other.

15. 




A worker drives coal to a cluster.

16.




Women looking for coal that they can sell. Big factorys throw away coal that they can't use. its so expensive for them to sort it out. 

17. 




A boy searching as well for coal he can sell.

18. 




Endproduct.


----------



## deja vu (Mar 3, 2009)

19.





20.





21.





22. 





23.





24.





25.





26. 





27.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice series.  Lots of good ones in there.
:thumbup:


----------



## polymoog (Mar 4, 2009)

Great series, and it works very well in B&W


----------



## keybq (Mar 4, 2009)

i really like numbers 3 and 5 

these are good pics i think these would be really nice in a History book in the future


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 4, 2009)

Great series!  Lots of great shots in there!!!


----------



## luftwagon (Mar 4, 2009)

Really like the series. Good work!


----------



## Honu (Mar 4, 2009)

#3 is the winner IMO - it tells quite a story. What are the workers smoking during their break-time (#6)?

Are you the one who posted the muay thai pics a while back?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beni_hung (Mar 4, 2009)

I really like 3 and 9. Great work on all of them!!


----------



## deja vu (Mar 5, 2009)

Honu said:


> Are you the one who posted the muay thai pics a while back?



yes, that was me


----------



## Chiller (Mar 5, 2009)

Brilliant series.  :thumbup::thumbup:  Every images tells a story.  Very well done.


----------



## Charles89 (Mar 5, 2009)

What are they smoking in #5 ???


----------



## deja vu (Mar 5, 2009)

Charles89 said:


> What are they smoking in #5 ???



it is just tobacco, very well known in the north of vietnam. ****ing strong **** though


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 5, 2009)

Interesting and a nice series.  A few less photos would make the series stronger, too many photos dilutes the impact.

Gary


----------

